# What is "PAYPAL *PITNEYBOWE 	-10.87?"



## Brendan Burgess (6 Mar 2017)

I bought a piece of equipment from  a UK seller on eBay.

The charge appeared on my bank statement. 
The next item was 
"PAYPAL *PITNEYBOWE -10.87"

I have googled this and it seems to be something to do with American purchasers on eBay.

Has anyone else had this charged to them for a purchase from the UK? 

I wonder if it's a complete coincidence or if it's related to the UK purchase. 

Brendan


----------



## rob oyle (6 Mar 2017)

Does this transaction appear on your PayPal account Brendan (i.e. if you look at it separate to your bank account)? If not, I'd get on to your bank. If it does, I'd get on to PayPal for more info.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Mar 2017)

I rang PayPal.

Although the seller is sending it by Royal Mail, they appear to have ticked some "Ebay shipping Hub".  I have no idea why. 

My main concern was that it might have been some fraud or unauthorised payment. 

Brendan


----------



## mathepac (6 Mar 2017)

Pitney Bowes make office (and other) automation equipment, metered postage machines being one of their products. Is this of any help as a possible postage charge made via PayPal?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Mar 2017)

mathepac said:


> Pitney Bowes make office (and other) automation equipment, metered postage machines being one of their products. Is this of any help as a possible postage charge made via PayPal?



Thanks
They seem to have some shipping contract with eBay. 

Brendan


----------



## PaddyBloggit (6 Mar 2017)

It's part of ebay's shipping method. Buy an item for x amount plus shipping ... Paypal splits the payments - the item and the shipping (under Pitney Bowes).

I buy a lot on ebay and it happens more often than not this way.


----------

